# Really bad experience in France!



## 366

Hi all, just to let you know about our less than positive experiences in France. I am a die-hard Francophile, and we'd been really looking forward to bringing our RV here.

However ...

1) taking a 29 foot RV towing car off the autoroutes proves incredibly difficult. Many towns have a 3.5t limit, so we can't get to any of the nice little aires in pretty villages. Have had two very frustrating nights trying to do it with no success! Once off the autoroute, the drivers have been shirty, the roads tiny ... and no warning that the road is about to turn into a 3.5t banned area. V stressful, v difficult to turn.

2) staying ON the autoroute in recommended motorway aires is very expensive - yes the sites are free, but when you overnight the peage fees go through the roof. We ended up paying more than 250 euros in 3 days!

3) staying in autoroute aires can be a nightmare. We got broken into while we all slept and robbed :-( Locks broken, stuff stolen - becomes an admin nightmare and we were naturally shaken up. Thank goodness no one woke up and they didnt harm our three kids.

4) we finally found a campsite that we could get into (just) down near Antibes, and even though its off season and their heated pool is shut, we are paying 42 Euros a night.

All in all, a pretty terrible experience. Roll on Italy, Croatia and Greece - once we finally get all the insurance sorted, locks refitted etc.

Big learning lessons therefore:
a) don't stay in ANY autoroute aire near Marseilles! Theft is apparently rife.
b) try not to overnight park between peage stations, you'll pay a small fortune.
c) only take a titchy campervan off the autoroutes in France.

Sorry to be so negative ...


----------



## pippin

Sorry to hear of your difficulties.

There have been endless warnings on MHF about staying overnight on motorway services in France.

I doubt you would fare much better in UK finding Aires for a rig your size (or indeed any size!) and as for campsites.....


----------



## loddy

Sorry you had a bad experience, I have travelled in France several times with a RV towing a toad and have had no problems. The French are a funny lot but I ignore them, France is lovely and there is plenty of Free parking.

I hope it improves for you

Loddy


----------



## motormouth

I didn't realise that if you stayed overnight on a motorway aire that the toll charge would be a lot more. I thought they were charged in distance terms. You live and learn.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi

So sorry to hear of your problems, especially the breakin.

However, your point about "titchy campervan" might give people the wrong impression.

We're coming to the end of a 5.5 week tour of France in our 7 metre coachbuilt motorhome (not towing). We have paid for one night in an aire (and we didn't choose that one), and we have twice paid a peage fee, but again, that wasn't our fault and wouldn't have been our choosing. We've stopped on some beautiful aires, and although access sometimes is a little tight, we've not had a problem getting into towns and into any of the aires. We've regularly seen motorhomes bigger than ours.

I know Sonesta fairly recently toured a bit of France, and they've got an over 8metre motorhome, and they usually tow a Smart car, so it might be worth PM-ing her about her experiences. I don't recall her saying anything negative, though.

Pippin is right - although some will stay on motorway aires, most will not because of the bad reports. The area of the Mediterranean around and to the East of Marseilles does seem to get a bad press - we spoke to a couple who had their motorhome broken into at a supermarket in that area.

Gerald


----------



## rupert1

What did you expect, driving a thing the size of a small coach with a car on the back. The negative experience comes from trying to drive down small roads etc with no forward planning. If you want to do this anywhere off the main roads you will need to, at least, get rid of the towed car. Like many others I have no problems with a reasonable size van and a scooter on a rack. If you insist on having a van this size you will have to live with its limitations, not blame the country. We used to have a caravan and had to plan ahead, one reason we changed to a M/H, it is also why we dismissed towing a car, if we wanted to tow would stick with the caravan. Everyone is perfectly entitled to do what the wish but then complaining about its restrictions is slightly bizarre.


----------



## drcotts

sorry to hear about your experiences. There are a quite afew aires that are accessable with big vans but a lot of it is knowing which ones they are.

As pippin says motorway aires and autoroute aires are a no no.

I hope you have a better visit next time
Phill


----------



## SaddleTramp

I am a bit surprised at this post Not about staying on autobhan services part, But about the driving etc.

I have traveled extensively throughout France with large MH at 5 ton plus, this year with a Peugeot 206 Toad on it so we were over 13 meter long and we never had a problem at all, and we NEVER travel on Autobahns it always the side roads and villages.

We use a Snooper sat nav though so if there were limits it wouldnt take us there so that may be why


----------



## SpeedyDux

The French HGV drivers seem to use the N roads in large numbers. Most towns have a ring road so unless you are using the little D roads you should be able to avoid the 3.5 tonne restrictions with a bit of forward planning.

If you are a French Camping Cariste there are many many legal disincentives to owning a "heavy" motorhome. Everything is suitable for motorhomes under the 3.5 tonne limit and only 2 axles so that remains the best option for French touring. 

France is still lovely.  

SD


----------



## Telbell

Had no problems with a 7.35m m/home (not towing) negotiating on/off autoroutes, negotiating little villages, negotiating and staying on aires (though wouldn't overnight on autoroute)

Wouldn't call a 7.35 vehicle "titchy"


----------



## busterbears

Planning our first trip to france in the MH next summer, so this is all really helpful stuff to be aware of.

MH is 7m 14 so we seem to be ok, not planning to stop on any motorway stops anywhere - camped in france with the car some years ago and it felt dodgy even stopping for fuel in some places.


----------



## loddy

Everyone is obsessed with length, It's the width which is critical when driving a RV

Loddy


----------



## AlanVal

When did the toll roads start charging for the time spent on or within the tolls .I thought you paid by distance So all the folk at the services and rest areas (that we don,t very often use) pay extra for stopping to rest!! Could someone verify this for me please as we are away end of this week ,we don`t use toll roads much but sometimes we do go on them...

Val


----------



## Grizzly

AlanVal said:


> When did the toll roads start charging for the time spent on or within the tolls .I thought you paid by distance So all the folk at the services and rest areas (that we don,t very often use) pay extra for stopping to rest!! Could someone verify this for me please as we are away end of this week ,we don`t use toll roads much but sometimes we do go on them...
> 
> Val


Your toll ticket entitles you to a set period of time on the motorway; I think this is 24 hours in France. If you exceed this time then you are charged.

From our experience this is not so in Italy. We spent the night at a well-set up sosta on the autostrada ( see my entry in MHF database) and, while our overstay was noticed, we were not charged extra.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5262

G


----------



## AlanVal

Right I did,nt know that, but then we would hardly be likely to stay on one section of toll for more than 24hrs even if we had to overnight ....but worth knowing thanks G.


----------



## peejay

Hi;

For campsites and aires I would take advantage of our campsite database and search on the 'suitable for RV's/Large MH's' option....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search

You could also look into purchasing this book...

http://www.the-big-pitch-guide.com/

It is fairly common knowledge in the motorhome world about the potential dangers of Autoroute aires, especially in the south of the country and it looks like you've found out the hard way, very sorry to hear about that but on the positive side, no one was hurt and you'll certainly be more the wiser now.

Not alot you can do about 3.5 tonne weight limits, its Europe and they are springing up more and more so a little more research on your route should help to avoid this in future.

I would urge you to use this forum for tips and advice before visiting each country if you can, forewarned is forearmed and you will get lots of useful advice from people familiar with each country, we're a very helpful lot!

Pete


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi

That sounds like a bad trip!

We've parked up for several days last year near Marseille port (where the Tunisian ferry cars exit, walking distance to city centre ) and had no problems. We've also overnighted in motorway aires on and off the Peage with no problems or additional costs so its not all bad. I'd not heard of a 24 hour rule before?

I find it hard to understand how anyone can get broken into without disturbing anyone? Did you leave the door open?!? 

The only place we havn't entered that we planned to is Orange due to a weight limit, but in retrospect perhaps the signs were saying no heavy traffic using the city as a throughfare. I know there are several 3.5 ton limits near where we currently are that are for that reason, if you wish to visit there the limit doesn't apply. 

One place along the Med coast we did visit but I can't remember where it was, we squeezed into a tiny Super U type car park to shop. While my wife was shopping I waited (despite only taking up one space and not blocking anything), and a policeman (white car local, not the blue Gendarmes) came out with his shopping and advised me in no uncertain terms that his town centre was 3.5 tons and keep out or he will fine me etc. We'd just driven in circles around the town looking for a shop and saw no signs at all. Weird.

Jason


----------



## Zebedee

grizzlyj said:


> I find it hard to understand how anyone can get broken into without disturbing anyone? Did you leave the door open?!?


Please no!! 8O

We haven't had one for ages, and don't really want another! :roll: :roll:

Dave :lol:


----------



## tonyt

Zebedee said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to understand how anyone can get broken into without disturbing anyone? Did you leave the door open?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Please no!! 8O
> 
> We haven't had one for ages, and don't really want another! :roll: :roll:
> 
> Dave :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh come on! It's always good for some robust debate!


----------



## AlanVal

HaHA come on BRING IT ON.... ...


----------



## tonyt

Well, the other day I was talking to this guy who's sister-in-law had just met someone recently returned from France and they said they'd......................

No - I just can't do it


----------



## Losos

I'm sorry to read that your experiences in France were not good, the breakin makes it even worse 'tho to be fair that could have happened on almost any motorway stop over, I'm fairly new to MHing but I avoid motorway stop overs like the plague.

I made a decision to go for a sub 3.5ton van for several reasons and having read your OP I feel I made the right decision. 

It seems most people with large outfits and towing a car do quite a lot of forward planning and use a good sat nav.


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi



GAS GAS GAS :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 


Andy


----------



## SaddleTramp

Losos said:


> It seems most people with large outfits and towing a car do quite a lot of forward planning and use a good sat nav.


I never ever forward plan, I use a good sat nav, I just decide to move on and head for ???? on the day we move, never ever think of how we will get there or when we will get there, IMHO planning takes the enjoyment out of it all, I may make plans to visit somewhere on the way but that is it.


----------



## AlanVal

tonyt said:


> Well, the other day I was talking to this guy who's sister-in-law had just met someone recently returned from France and they said they'd......................
> 
> No - I just can't do it


 Please please nooo #I,m leaving in a couple of days you want me to drive through Europe like im being chased by a gangsters........

Seriously though I would hate it to happen to us.You have to be extra careful.We never stop over on motorway services or Aires it only take a fem minute,s to go off and find a small town or village Aire..


----------



## Sandy_Saunders

Telbell said:


> Had no problems with a 7.35m m/home (not towing) negotiating on/off autoroutes, negotiating little villages, negotiating and staying on aires (though wouldn't overnight on autoroute)
> 
> Wouldn't call a 7.35 vehicle "titchy"


I would agree with Telbell and others who have posted here. Our van is 7.8 metres with the bike rack down and we have had no trouble. You do need to think about routes in advance and not just follow a satnav, just the same as the UK really.

I have to confess that although our vehicle is 3.85t, I generally ignore 3.5t restrictions unless they are for loading purposes such as weak bridges. This is for access to aires etc. of course, not wanton disregard of the rules. I find that as long as your vehicle is not obviously larger than 3.5t and has only four wheels people don't notice. Likewise we only ever get charged band two on tolls routes, not that we use them much.

I'm really sorry to hear about the break-in on the autoroute aire, a timely reminder for the rest of us as to why we shouldn't use them. I hope everything gets sorted out for you.

Anyway, I hope this doesn't put you off going to France, we have always had a great time and have seen plenty of other people with large vehicles/RV's similarly enjoying the country.

Sandy


----------



## pippin

Please NO!

Otherwise we will all go Ga... Ga.... Ga.... Ga...


----------



## tonyt

pippin said:


> Please NO!
> 
> Otherwise we will all go Ga... Ga.... Ga.... Ga...


Too late! FDR has already succumbed to the temptation.

Mods - please note - it wasn't me!


----------



## steco1958

I have to say you state your disapointment very well and I do simpathise with you.

I have a 8m motorhome and pull a 5.5m boat on a trailer, I have used the autoroutes when it suites and the N and D routes , and I found no problems at all.

I do think that you have it wrong about overnighting on the motorway aires, We did that fo years with the caravan and never paid any extra.

Hope your luck picks up soon


----------



## asprn

rupert1 said:


> What did you expect, driving a thing the size of a small coach with a car on the back.


Nice one. I've made a note to self to order you a dictionary for Christmas, so you can look up the meaning of the words "tact", "thoughtfulness" and "nasty".

Your post smacks of length-envy. It's also not particularly relevant to the problems he encountered, as Loddy had said. It's the width which counts. And I do speak from some experience with a 10m RV using aires in France.

I hope that if you ever find yourself in trouble, someone will not treat you as you have treated this guy.

Dougie.


----------



## erneboy

Dougie, isn't that a personal attack? If it's not would you please explain how it's not, I am genuinely interested. 

Whether you are right or not doesn't make any difference, Alan.


----------



## asprn

erneboy said:


> Dougie, isn't that a personal attack? If it's not would you please explain how it's not, I am genuinely interested. Whether you are right or not doesn't make any difference, Alan.


I don't think it is, and I make no apology for the robust nature of the way I said what I said. It's my opinion that his post was crassly unsympathetic, and in the circumstances of the guy's major hassles, unecessary and nasty. I'm entitled to say that. Offering to buy him a dictionary for Christmas was juvenile, but it's not a personal attack. I'm not going to mess the OP's thread any further by carrying on a debate about my own and others' posts here, so I'll be happy to submit to the Mods' views, should they have any.

Dougie.


----------



## leseduts

We occasionaly stay overnight on the autoroutes and have never been charged extra at the peages. Have they charged you because you have stayed a long time, or just for a few hours?


----------



## Mrplodd

I sympathise with your break in but as far as the rest of your post is concerned I feel you are being a tad over sensitive.

1. You are using a VERY large 8O (by french standards) MH. Most continental "camping cars" are around 6m.
2. Just about every Aire that is in a town is designed for MH's of around 6m. I sometimes have "issues" on certain Aires with my 7.4m MH 
3. Your vehicle is the size of a coach, it is not really a "camping car" is it? (which is what the Aires are in place for) its an RV which, I am assuming, was manufactured in the USA and was designed for use on thier roads. 
4. If you wish to use such a large vehicle then you must understand its limitations and plan your route/stopovers accordingly. "Failing tio plan is planning to fail"
5. The weight restriction is to keep large vehicles out of the towns, My MH (at just 7.4m) also exceeds 3.5 tonnes. I have yet to come across any town where there is a 3.5 tonne weight restriction where there is not a (signed) alternative route round the restriction. If you have a vehicle over 3.5 tonnes then you just have to accept that there will be places you cannot take it in France. if thats a problem for you the answer is simple. Buy a smaller vehicle..
6. If you wish to visit these towns park up outside town use the car thats behind you !!
7. You have chosen to use a large RV, you will therefore have to live with the consequences. No one FORCED you to go to France ijn the first place did they??? 

As I see it you have two simple choices in respect of the problems you perceive, Put up with them or buy a smaller MH.

The above is my view which I accept differs from yours but that doesnt mean I am not entitled to it !


----------



## erneboy

Thank you Dougie. I agree with you in every respect, my interest was genuine, having been kicked off a thread last week for, "saying by implication that a member was a disruptive person". I am trying understand the rules and their application, Alan.


----------



## asprn

366 said:


> I am a die-hard Francophile, and we'd been really looking forward to bringing our RV here.


I have a 33-ft RV with which I two a 4.5m car trailer. I've used it in France several times, and in fact brought it down last week en route to southern Spain. It's quite true that you have to plan far more for height, width and weight, but you may find that >> All The Aires France << from Vicarious Books, is a helpful resource for some of the issues.

The other thing I do is use Google Street View on Google Maps, to take a virtual drive through the town or village I've planned to stop over at. Sometimes I've spotted a 3,5t limit sign but "driven" the route anyway, and found it's quite passable. It also lets you see and try difficult turns in towns, so that when you do get there, you already know where you're going! Strange experience, but a good one.

Don't be put off - just re-think your strategy and you'll be fine. Hope this helps.

Dougie.


----------



## JohnGun

Zebedee said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to understand how anyone can get broken into without disturbing anyone? Did you leave the door open?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Please no!! 8O
> 
> We haven't had one for ages, and don't really want another! :roll: :roll:
> 
> Dave :lol:
Click to expand...

stop it Dave!!!


----------



## JohnGun

clearly size does matter then 8O


----------



## rupert1

asprn said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dougie, isn't that a personal attack? If it's not would you please explain how it's not, I am genuinely interested. Whether you are right or not doesn't make any difference, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is, and I make no apology for the robust nature of the way I said what I said. It's my opinion that his post was crassly unsympathetic, and in the circumstances of the guy's major hassles, unecessary and nasty. I'm entitled to say that. Offering to buy him a dictionary for Christmas was juvenile, but it's not a personal attack. I'm not going to mess the OP's thread any further by carrying on a debate about my own and others' posts here, so I'll be happy to submit to the Mods' views, should they have any.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

I have no problem with what asprn said in his pompous post so fail to see why anyone else would. The original post that started this thread was not asking for opinions or advice so fail to see how I have messed it up at all. Anyone who states on this or any other forum an experience of any sort is going to generate opinion, good or bad. If you think my reply was unecessary, nasty etc you must have lead a very sheltered life. I agree it may have been unsympathectic but when people have been warned time and again about certain places not to stay and continue to ignore all the warnings then my sympathy tends to be muted. I also stand by what I originally said.


----------



## Zebedee

I have







but am reluctant to use it. :wink:

For information, a report has been received!

Please keep it cool. 8)

Dave


----------



## ICDSUN

rupert1 said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dougie, isn't that a personal attack? If it's not would you please explain how it's not, I am genuinely interested. Whether you are right or not doesn't make any difference, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is, and I make no apology for the robust nature of the way I said what I said. It's my opinion that his post was crassly unsympathetic, and in the circumstances of the guy's major hassles, unecessary and nasty. I'm entitled to say that. Offering to buy him a dictionary for Christmas was juvenile, but it's not a personal attack. I'm not going to mess the OP's thread any further by carrying on a debate about my own and others' posts here, so I'll be happy to submit to the Mods' views, should they have any.
> 
> Dougie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no problem with what asprn said in his pompous post so fail to see why anyone else would. The original post that started this thread was not asking for opinions or advice so fail to see how I have messed it up at all. Anyone who states on this or any other forum an experience of any sort is going to generate opinion, good or bad. If you think my reply was unecessary, nasty etc you must have lead a very sheltered life. I agree it may have been unsympathectic but when people have been warned time and again about certain places not to stay and continue to ignore all the warnings then my sympathy tends to be muted. I also stand by what I originally said.
Click to expand...

The OP is a recently joined member who may indeed not have the greater knowledge of yours and other members experience to rely on.

Chris


----------



## raynipper

I can only agree with Saddletramp and others with larger vans and totally disagree with Rupert1 who is obviously an expert on RVs. And as SpeedyDux says French HGVs manage OK.

Prior to being forced into a squitty little Euro Shed of a mere 7.8m. we used several 36' to 39' RVs in France and Spain with few problems. OK you had to plan a little and not dive into town centres without a recce first. The 3.5 ton limits are often a guide and not an absolute ban.
We managed campsites, airs and many vineyards without too much trouble. We often stayed on toll road rest areas overnight and never been charged any extra for this service. In fact it was cheaper to stay on the payage just above Canes than any campsite nearby.

We are all sorry for your bad experiences and hope this will not deter you from enjoying your RV in France and other countries. Just wish I was back in my 39' RV.

Ray.


----------



## asprn

rupert1 said:


> I have no problem with what asprn said in his pompous post so fail to see why anyone else would


I don't see that my post was characterised by excessive self-esteem or exaggerated dignity. It was blunt and to the point about the way you showed no sensitivity _in extremis_ to the OP's position



rupert1 said:


> Anyone who states on this or any other forum an experience of any sort is going to generate opinion, good or bad


Absolutely, and I share your point about forward planning. Nowhere though have I taken issue with what you've said, just the way you said it.



rupert1 said:


> If you think my reply was unecessary, nasty etc you must have lead a very sheltered life


My signature may give you a clue about just how sheltered a life I've led. 



rupert1 said:


> I agree it may have been unsympathectic but when people have been warned time and again about certain places not to stay and continue to ignore all the warnings then my sympathy tends to be muted


ICDSun already made the point, but it's worth reiterating. Your assumption that this OP has read all the many warnings to which you refer, is not based in fact. Just because _you_ may have read such warnings does not mean any other particular person has, and clearly the OP has not. This is further evidence of not showing empathy to his plight, which is what makes it unecessary and nasty.



rupert1 said:


> . I also stand by what I originally said.


And I agree with much of it.

Dougie.


----------



## UncleNorm

366 said:


> Snipped:- Big learning lessons therefore:
> a) don't stay in ANY autoroute aire near Marseilles! Theft is apparently rife. b) try not to overnight park between peage stations, you'll pay a small fortune. c) only take a titchy campervan off the autoroutes in France. Sorry to be so negative ...


I wish to commiserate with 366 and family. Not a nice experience but lessons have been learnt.

But 366 also said in his op "We got broken into while we all slept and robbed... Locks broken, stuff stolen..."

I don't think anyone has asked the question but _*why didn't the motorhome alarm activate? *_Every night, our Strikeback alarm is activated. The inner part of the MH is isolated to allow for folk and animals to move around. The doors and lockers _*are *_alarmed in the hope that anyone wishing to gain access will, firstly, spot the flashing LEDs, and secondly, change their mind.


----------



## Gazzer

I have just returned from a two month trip down to Provence. My MH is 8.5 metres and I tow a Smart on an A frame. I experienced no problems with the roads over there nor parking on the aires. If going into towns then I tend to ignore the 3.5T signs and use common sense.

I did overnight on the peage on my return (and have on previous visits). There was no extra charge for overnighting. I do however always consider:

a. The area that I'm in and would never stop anywhere near Marseilles.
b. Only stop if you have the company of other vehicles overnighting.

I have been visiting France for many years and only experienced a couple of problems: 

1. They still haven't learnt English yet.
2. Their beer isn't up too much. 

I think driving in France is a pleasure compared to the UK.


----------



## raynipper

Hi 366.
Now you have had experience of overnighting near Marseilles please don't do it again near Barcelona, Madrid, Milan and other great cities.

These places are populated by desperate immigrants who will try and rob anyone, not just motorhomes.

Be aware...!!!

Ray.


----------



## 366

*replies*

thanks to all those who expressed their sympathies. I do feel some criticism however which I'd like to reply to:

1) we could not have done more in terms of forward planning. We are not naive newbies, having RV'd across Canada, the US, New Zealand and the whole of the UK. We came armed with our Guide to Aires de Services, I speak good French, we have been here many times before. We checked a lot of reviews, both here and elsewhere. We only ended up in a motorway Aire because we couldn't get into Avignon or any of the three aires close by ... all under 3.5 tonnes weight limit. Spent a very frustrating 2 hours getting off the autoroute only having to get back on it.

2) some people seem to object to our size!! We are five people full-timing. A tow car is pretty much essential for many of the reasons we have pointed out - getting into towns, going to the supermarket. We are however 40 foot and over 10 tonnes when combining the RV and car. 10 metres alone with the campervan and yes, we do unhook the tow car whenever necessary. Maybe many of your are retired couples, but we are a family.

3) we had NO problems at all in the UK with our size of vehicle. Even in tiny campsite entrances, through Kerry and Connemara. From our experience we expected France to be even easier - but alas, no.

I realise I have got some peoples backs up as they, like me, love France and don't want to hear a word said against it. However I am only reporting honestly on our experience. So thanks for the sympathy guys, and as for the criticism - well, its just one of those things.


----------



## barryd

Just a thought but couldnt you just head for an area, park the RV and then maybe spend a couple of hours in the car checking out likely places to park?

Our situation is very different in that we have a 7.5 metre van but we have a scooter on the back. When we pull up somewhere new we often just abandon the van either in an Aire, car park or pretty much anywhere and take off on the bike to explore. If I see anything that looks good for a night or two I save it in my sat nav favorites. 

We have been using this method to find wild camping spots for a while and it works. 

Just how legal are these 3.5 restrictions anyway as I seem to remember seeing all sorts of heavy stuff blundering through villages etc.


----------



## JohnGun

UncleNorm said:


> 366 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Snipped:- Big learning lessons
> I don't think anyone has asked the question but _*why didn't the motorhome alarm activate?
> 
> Norm,with all due respect,not everyone has a strikeback alarm*_
Click to expand...


----------



## teemyob

*France*

Hello!

I have been traveling in France for 30 years, 6 by motorhome.

You will always find an obstinate and awkward French"person", it is in the blood. However, I have met more obstinate people in the UK (Including my vile neighbours) Holland, Belgium, Germany and Spain than I ever have French. A lot of it is just pure jealousy than anything or Stereotyping ("Bluddy Motorhomers (bit Like Damn Truckers, bluddy Coachdrivers Taxi Drivers etc)).

As for driving, our motorhome is 8.4m, 9m with bikes. It is also very wide and we have had few problems with driving in France. On or off the Motorways.

As for staying on Motorway (Autoroute) Aires. We have done it and managed not to get robbed. I think we just get a feeling it is safe, otherwise move on. I have been robbed on a campsite mind. If more of us stayed on Motorway aires, I feel they would be safer.

Best I can add!

TM


----------



## 366

Hi All,

I'm 'the other half' of 366. Thanks for the responses (good & bad!)

Just to clarify on the autoroute charges. We crossed North to South using only autoroutes. The reasons for the high charges was not down to staying overnight. Simply that we were classified as a class 4 vehicle (i.e. HGV)

For those who are interested you can get the definitive info on vehicle classification at

http://www.autoroutes.fr/fileadmin/user_upload/Preparez_votre_voyage/Classification.pdf

and up to date tariffs at

http://www.autoroutes.fr/fileadmin/user_upload/Preparez_votre_voyage/Tarifs_2010_volet_tarifs.pdf


----------



## Gazzer

366 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm 'the other half' of 366. Thanks for the responses (good & bad!)
> 
> Just to clarify on the autoroute charges. We crossed North to South using only autoroutes. The reasons for the high charges was not down to staying overnight. Simply that we were classified as a class 4 vehicle (i.e. HGV)
> 
> For those who are interested you can get the definitive info on vehicle classification at
> 
> http://www.autoroutes.fr/fileadmin/user_upload/Preparez_votre_voyage/Classification.pdf
> 
> and up to date tariffs at
> 
> http://www.autoroutes.fr/fileadmin/user_upload/Preparez_votre_voyage/Tarifs_2010_volet_tarifs.pdf


I came back from Carpentras to Dunkirk via the autoroute.

First stage 177km classed as 4 and paid 38 euros.

Second stage +500km classed as 2 and paid 50 euros.

Third stage 177km classed as 1 and paid 14 euros.

Oh for a bit of consistency. :roll:

It would appear that we are at the mercy/whim of the toll booth attendants :twisted: :evil:


----------



## asprn

I'm sitting here looking at a pile of receipts from last week, half of which say Class 3 and the other half say Class 4. The difference is the attendant noticing (or not) the trailer, which in my case, sometimes isn't really visible due to the width of the RV. 

Last April on the way home, I pled with a nice attndant lady at one booth to let me through on Class 2 (nothing ventured....) and she did, after rolling her eyes heavenwards!! Tried it again this time with a grumpy bloke, who left me in no doubt that his supervisor would have something to say to him if he did.

Which was fair enough.

Dougie.


----------



## ceejayt

Sorry to hear about the bad experience. 

We had travelled in France for 6 years with a vehicle just over 3.5t and never had a problem. This year we went in a 9m vehicle and to be honest I never thought about any forward planning and it didn't occur to me it would be any different. 

As it turned out we didn't experience any issue at al. We do like to use France Passion sites so I guess the only thing is the number available to us was reduced because I only went for obes designated for large camping cars but other than that no difference and no problems.


----------



## Sonesta

geraldandannie said:


> I know Sonesta fairly recently toured a bit of France, and they've got an over 8metre motorhome, and they usually tow a Smart car, so it might be worth PM-ing her about her experiences. I don't recall her saying anything negative, though. Gerald


Hi there 366 I'm so sorry to hear you experienced so many problems during your trip around France and I can only imagine how traumatic the break in must have been for you and your family.

As Gerald mentioned: we own a 30 foot A Class and also tow a small car too but thankfully, for us, our recent tour of France was a positive one and we did not experience any of the problems that you unfortunately did. We managed to get on most of the Aires that we headed for and there was only one that we came across, that we knew as soon as we saw the entrance to it, that our MH would be just too big for, so we gave it a miss and found a municipal campsite nearby using the icampsites iPhone app!

To be honest we returned from our trip with the complete opposite view to yours and we both remarked how motorhome friendly we found France compared to the UK! Obviously, we did not attempt to park our large MH in small towns or villages and we used our car to visit such places. But as our preference is for a large MH, we happily accept such restrictions and are more than happy to tow a small car for those times we feel a car would be of benefit to us.

We use a Garmin Truck Sat Nav and as you can set it to whatever width and length your outfit is, it generally sends you down routes that your vehicle can easily access and to us this sat nav is invaluable! Whilst in France it did it's job perfectly and we were impressed with its peformance. However, my hubby (the driver) is a stickler for checking the route and most of the time he does a bit of forward planning prior to setting off just to ensure that our Garmin isn't going to send us down any routes that he doesn't like the look of! Therefore, my advice would be (if you haven't already got one) would be to invest in a good sat nav and possibly one that includes a HGV/Truck mode.

I hope that after reading some of the posts from fellow motor homers; who like yourself; own larger vehicles but who have returned from France with positive stories to tell of stress free travels and adventures; that this may have reassured you, that you can in fact enjoy France in an RV and tow car and I truly hope, that you won't allow your recent French experience to put you off returning again to France in the future?

All the best

Sue


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

I have to say when I first read this OP I had the opinion like many others that better planning may have helped and being on here and reading the stories of break ins on the Aires on motorways . 

Now having gone into your blog and listened to your interview on Good Morning I am in total admiration of you and your family. You did come over as a bit of a novice on here when clearly you are not. I have 3 children and what a wonderful start in life you have given yours, you must be the envy of so many. 

Sorry about your experiences but I am sure you will quickly put it all behind you and carry on with your fantastic journey. 

You are certainly living and learning   well done to you all!!!

Mandy


----------



## roamingsue

What a horrible experience I am glad you are all okay. I suppose it is understandible that there are limitations on bigger vehicles and learning to adapt to that has its challanges initially for you but I do hope things get better.

I am mortified at one of the poster's insensitivity and rudeness. People make mistakes and nobody deserves to be burgled.


----------



## Sonesta

roamingsue said:


> I am mortified at one of the poster's insensitivity and rudeness. People make mistakes and nobody deserves to be burgled.


Yes, I have to agree Sue and it is most uncalled for and not at all necessary! I often wonder why some members feel compelled to say such things in circumstances such as this? If they cannot offer any sensible and well meaning advice or words of understanding, then why say anything at all? What do they possibly gain from rubbing salt in the wounds? I appreciate some members may have differing views, opinions or preferences etc but some folk just take the freedom of speech option just that little step too far at times! 

I think we just expect everyone to be friendly and helpful to one and other on here and when someone comes along and appears a bit unsympathetic towards a fellow member, some of us tend to get a little on the defensive. Hopefully, he/she did not intentionally mean to come across so unsympathetically and perhaps they will appreciate that their comments have not been taken too kindly by most of us who have read them.

Love n peace!

Sue


----------



## Boff

Hi,

I am really sorry to hear about your bad experiences, especially the burglary!

However, as it has been said by others already, motorway/autoroute service areas, especially the well-illuminated ones, are just about the un-safest places to spend a night. No matter which country.

But there is good news regarding another experience of yours:


366 said:


> Many towns have a 3.5t limit, so we can't get to any of the nice little aires in pretty villages.


In most cases I know this limit affects only lorries, not MHs! If it is signposted with a lorry symbol in a round circle and "3,5t" below, so a sign like this:








then it is valid only for "vehicles transporting commercial goods". With an MH you may drive there.

Only if "3,5t" is shown directly in the red circle, without a lorry icon, then it is valid for all vehicles including MHs.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Jean-Luc

Class 2 =
Les camping-cars HAUTEUR inférieure à 3m et supérieure à 2m et PTAC inférieur ou égal à 3,5t

Class 3 = Les camping-cars à 2 essieux HAUTEUR supérieure ou égale à 3m ou PTAC supérieur à 3,5t

Class 4 = Les véhicules de classe 2 avec remorque ou caravane de hauteur supérieure ou égale à 3 mètres à 3 essieux et plus HAUTEUR supérieure ou égale à 3m ou PTAC supérieur à 3,5t

So, class 2 if it looks like the MH is on a 3.5t base and they don't know it's been uprated , but it looks like an over-cab coach-built could get caught as a class 3 even if it's less than 3.5t, anybody with experience of this, otherwise there seems little wriggle room.

See HERE


----------



## goldi

Morning all,


Whenever I go to tesco I always go in our hatchback car not hte motorhome.




norm


----------



## 366

*Hi Norm*



> Whenever I go to tesco I always go in our hatchback car not hte motorhome.


so do we Norm, hence why we tow one [/quote]


----------



## 366

*Gerhard, re 3.5t/HGVs*



> In most cases I know this limit affects only lorries, not MHs! If it is signposted with a lorry symbol in a round circle and "3,5t" below, so a sign like this:
> 
> then it is valid only for "vehicles transporting commercial goods". With an MH you may drive there.
> 
> Only if "3,5t" is shown directly in the red circle, without a lorry icon, then it is valid for all vehicles including MHs.


Thanks Gerhard ... unfortunately those we came across were the latter, just 3,5t in a red circle with no lorry icon. Definitely didnt want to chance it as we can't easily reverse - car-a-tow system on the back.

Thanks again


----------



## teemyob

*Tolled you so!*



Jean-Luc said:


> Class 2 =
> Les camping-cars HAUTEUR inférieure à 3m et supérieure à 2m et PTAC inférieur ou égal à 3,5t
> 
> Class 3 = Les camping-cars à 2 essieux HAUTEUR supérieure ou égale à 3m ou PTAC supérieur à 3,5t
> 
> Class 4 = Les véhicules de classe 2 avec remorque ou caravane de hauteur supérieure ou égale à 3 mètres à 3 essieux et plus HAUTEUR supérieure ou égale à 3m ou PTAC supérieur à 3,5t
> 
> So, class 2 if it looks like the MH is on a 3.5t base and they don't know it's been uprated , but it looks like an over-cab coach-built could get caught as a class 3 even if it's less than 3.5t, anybody with experience of this, otherwise there seems little wriggle room.
> 
> See HERE


Copied from my last post

In practice, if you smile at the operator and say "Bonjour" Most will charge you Class II (or Class Touristique).

We are 5300kG's 4 rear wheels and 3.2mx8.4m We almost always get charged charged class II. If you go to an automated booth it may charge class III or IV. If so buzz the HELP! buzzer and when they answer say

"BONJOUR! 
il montre de classe trois. il convient de classe à deux"

or

"il montre la mauvaise catégorie. il convient de classe à deux"

Or more simplified

"il convient de classe à deux" Translated means it should be class II

In almost all cases where my Co-Pilot has spoken in English there is a reply of a resounding "NON............"

On the last occasion the Class there were charging was III and it was €38. When I questioned it, the cost was reduced by the operator to €19.

Hope this helps?

TM


----------



## 366

*thanks TM*

I shall definitely try this on our final stretch into Italy. We have always gone for the last automated booth on the right, the one the lorries use, to avoid slowing anyone else up and to enable us to negotiate it slowllly. We shall try our charm and French instead on the operator - though I reckon at over 6t for the motorhome and 10t towing, nous aurons beacoup de la chance to get class 2! Definitely worth a try though. Thanks again.


----------



## Jean-Luc

*Re: thanks TM*



366 said:


> I shall definitely try this on our final stretch into Italy. We have always gone for the last automated booth on the right, the one the lorries use, to avoid slowing anyone else up and to enable us to negotiate it slowllly. We shall try our charm and French instead on the operator - though I reckon at over 6t for the motorhome and 10t towing, nous aurons beacoup de la chance to get class 2! Definitely worth a try though. Thanks again.


Be careful of the 'lorry' booth.
We usually do not use toll roads but on our return trip last month which was an emergency boot to the floor trip from Sete to Cherbourg, at one of the plazas I selected the a 'lorry' lane. When I arrived at the payment machine it would only accept the 'lorry' price, there was no provision for lower class payments. I was fortunate that I was able to back out and go to another lane before 44 tonnes came in behind me.

O.T. My avarage MPG sank from 25ish to 21ish for the trip.


----------

